# Oak Chips/Cubes



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 14, 2012)

When using oak chips/cubes - why do the directions indicate to boil for 15 mins?

What does this accomplish??


----------



## BobF (Jun 14, 2012)

And some say to soak in water for an hour ... I've always wondered the same thing.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 14, 2012)

I have never boiled or soaked a single cube or chip, why give up any of that oak goodness to the boiling water gods....... Makes no sense at all!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 14, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> I have never boiled or soaked a single cube or chip, why give up any of that oak goodness to the boiling water gods....... Makes no sense at all!



My point exactly - i thought maybe i was just missing something..


----------



## BobF (Jun 14, 2012)

I've never boiled or soaked either. I've always wondered if maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## Deezil (Jun 14, 2012)

I've recently read this in regards to untoasted oak as well, although i think it holds some merit there.. As for the regular toasted oaks, im not sure.. But i know with untoasted oak, the aim isnt the oak flavor so boiling out some of that wouldnt necessarily be a bad thing.. Just speculation though, i'll have my hands in it all soon enough


----------



## joea132 (Jun 15, 2012)

I always rinse my oak cubes off to get rid of excess dust and spray them with K meta solution. I would never boil out the flavor that I pay for...


----------



## BobF (Jun 15, 2012)

Thinking about this some ... one possible reason would be to displace the air in the chips to keep from putting the air into the wine. I'm of the opinion that carboy-matured wine could probably use a little air! ;-)

Maybe not for white ... heck, I don't know! I'm just thinking out loud. Move along ....


----------

